# Corsair Hydro H110i GTX - Pumpe defekt



## BT83 (12. Januar 2020)

Hallo Corsair Team,

leider geht seit ein paar Tagen meine H110i GTX nicht mehr.
Genauer gesagt starte die Pumpe nicht mehr.
Habe am  10.1 einen RMA Antrag gestellt und warte seitdem auf die Email.
Wie geht es dann nach dem Einschicken weiter?
Wird ein Defekt an der Pumpe festgestellt wird dieser dann repariert oder bekommt man ein neues Teil?
Die H110i wird aber nicht mehr hergestellt bzw. wird nicht mehr verkauft, womit würde es dann ersetzt werden sollte es nicht mehr repariert werden können?


----------

